# fueran/fuesen/fueren



## housecameron

s10975 said:
			
		

> Questo nuovo thread proviene da qui


Ciao traduttrice,
_fueren_ com'è tradotto in italiano?


----------



## traduttrice

Fossero??? Che confusione!


----------



## housecameron

traduttrice said:


> Fossero??? Che confusione!


Ma fossero non sarebbe fueran? Mi confondo? Non so


----------



## nellymaria

Hola amigos:

Yo traduciría la frase en cuestión así.

“Sus ojos no eran sino los tuyos, o tal vez, los tuyos no eran sino los suyos.

Por otro lado (per te “housecameron”),  respecto a la duda sobre el uso del modo subjuntivo (congiuntivo en Italiano: fossi, fosse, fossimo, foste, fossero), existen dos variantes:

Se puede decir: yo FUERA o FUESE, él FUERA o FUESE, ellos FUERAN o FUESEN, siendo ambas correctas, y usadas una más que la otra dependiendo de la región. A esto se suma una tercera variante usada muy poco FUERE, FUEREN.

Por ejemplo en Sud América, yo escucho que se usa con más frecuencia: FUERA-FUERAN, pero no esto se deja de usar también la variante: FUESE, FUEREN.

"Si yo FUERA (o FUESE) tu, lo haría".

Espero haber, de algún modo, aclarado las dudas... realmente lo espero. 

Saludos.


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

housecameron said:


> Ciao traduttrice,
> _fueren_ com'è tradotto in italiano?


La verdad es que "fueren" es una forma arcaica del subjuntivo conocida como "el futuro del subjuntivo" algo que yo tampoco sabía que existía pero en realidad solo existe este tiempo en español y portugués. Aunque yo jamás lo he usado ni visto hasta ahora, se entiende perfectamente lo que _traduttrice _quiere decir y admito que se oye bien con "fueren".
Esta forma no se puede traducir al italiano más que en el "imperfetto congiuntivo" ya sea _fueran/fuesen/fueren_ sería "fossero" siempre.


----------



## housecameron

Gracias nellymaria por tus explicaciones 
Conocía ambas FUERAN o FUESEN - subjuntivo imperfecto - yo digo fueran, me parece que también en México se usa más. 
_Fueren_: el diccionario WR dice que es subjuntivo futuro
¿Podría ser _fossero stati_? No, sería _hubieran sidos_, ¿verdad?
_Fueren _queda _fossero _como dice Serinus (gracias a ti también)


----------



## nellymaria

housecameron said:


> Gracias nellymaria por tus explicaciones
> Conocía ambas FUERAN o FUESEN - subjuntivo imperfecto - yo digo fueran, me parece que también en México se usa más.
> _Fueren_: el diccionario WR dice que es subjuntivo futuro
> ¿Podría ser _fossero stati_? No, sería _hubieran sidos_, ¿verdad?
> _Fueren _queda _fossero _como dice Serinus (gracias a ti también)


 
Hola Housecameron:

Me da gusto que hayas leído mi participación.  En efecto, como tú lo dices, la forma FUERE es un SUBJUNTIVO FUTURO que en realidad se usa muy poco (como lo dije anteriormente) y se lo puede encontrar en contextos muy formales, como por ejemplo, la solemne frase cuando una autoridad presta un juramento en el día de su posesión: "Si así fuere, Dios y la Patria os lo premien; de lo contrario os lo demanden".

En el ejemplo que tú das (_fossero stati_), estoy de acuerdo contigo en que la traducción literal es "..._hubieran/hubiesen sido o hubieran/ hubiesen estado"._

Sin embargo, a veces depende del contexto en el cual estos tiempos son utilizados...en el caso:

"Si así fuere, Dios y la Patria os lo premien; de lo contrario os lo demanden"
yo lo traduciría:

"Se così _fosse_, Dio e la Patria La premieranno, contrariamente, La rimprovereranno"

Cosa dicono i madrelingua italiani?


----------



## shar1275

Buenas noches,

espero che esto pueda ayudarle.

"Si así fuere, Dios y la Patria os lo premien; de lo contrario os lo demanden"

"Se così fosse, Dio e la Patria gli premino, al contrario gli richiedano."


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Io ancora non capisco perché lo spagnolo e portoghese inventarono questo tempo verbale, è qualcosa que non esisteva nel latino è che in realt*a *non l'ho trovato neanche nella Bibbia spagnola fin'ora. 

Il congiuntivo spagnolo è cos*i* dificile di imparare per chiunque tenta di impararlo che sarebbe meglio eliminarlo è lasciare soltanto gli altri (fuera/fuese).

In poche parole, non abbiamo bisogno d'un altro tempo arcaico (dico arcaico perché le scuole non lo insegnano mai).


----------



## karunavera

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Io ancora non capisco perché lo spagnolo e portoghese inventarono questo tempo verbale, è qualcosa *che* non esisteva nel latino *e *che in realt*a *non l'ho trovato neanche nella Bibbia spagnola fin'ora.
> 
> Il congiuntivo spagnolo è cos*i* dificile di*da* imparare per chiunque tenta di impararlo che sarebbe meglio eliminarlo è[/S*]e* lasciare soltanto gli altri (fuera/fuese).
> 
> In poche parole, non abbiamo bisogno di un altro tempo arcaico (dico arcaico perché le scuole non lo insegnano mai).



Spero davvero che non ti dispiaccia ma siamo qui per imparare, d'altra parte spero che anche tu corregga i miei errori.
Ciao da Napoli.


----------



## nellymaria

shar1275 said:


> Buenas noches,
> 
> espero che esto pueda ayudarle.
> 
> "Si así fuere, Dios y la Patria os lo premien; de lo contrario os lo demanden"
> 
> "Se così fosse, Dio e la Patria gli premino, al contrario gli richiedano."


 
GLI PREMINO?...GLI RICHIEDANO... CHI?

_"os lo premien... os lo demanden"..._ in questo contesto io direi che è meglio tradurre: *"La premieranno.... La rimprovereranno*" (con un senso futuro poiché in spagnolo FUERE è un congiuntivo futuro)...dato che La equivale Lei (Usted) perchè hai messo gli...?


----------



## xeneize

Con os, sería _vi/ve_...
"Se così fosse, Dio e la Patria ve lo ricompensino; al contrario, ve lo rimproverino/imputino/"
El subjuntivo futuro en italiano no existe, por eso lo puse en pasado (fosse)...
Chau


----------



## Outsider

El futuro de subjuntivo corresponde al presente (de subjuntivo o indicativo, según los casos) en las lenguas que no lo tienen.


----------



## shar1275

Ciao tutti!

Penso che non l'ho letto bene.  Mi confusi con "os lo". 
Grazie per i spiegazioni.


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

shar1275 said:


> Penso che non l'ho letto bene. Mi confusi con "os lo".


Come ha detto _xeneize_, _vi/ve = os_, ma quando si usa con "lo/la" cambia a _ve_ (_ve lo, ce lo_ piuttosto che _vi lo_)



Outsider said:


> El futuro de subjuntivo corresponde al presente (de subjuntivo o indicativo, según los casos) en las lenguas que no lo tienen.


Sí, en rumano tienes razón, no existe el _subjuntivo imperfecto_ y se recurre al presente o condicional como has dicho. Sin embargo...

En español ya tenemos 2 formas para el Imperfecto Subjuntivo (fuera/fuese) por lo cual se me hace innecesario tener una tercer forma que practicamente expresa lo mismo (fuere).


----------



## Cnaeius

nellymaria said:


> GLI PREMINO?...GLI RICHIEDANO... CHI?
> 
> _"os lo premien... os lo demanden"..._ in questo contesto io direi che è meglio tradurre: *"La premieranno.... La rimprovereranno*" (con un senso futuro poiché in spagnolo FUERE è un congiuntivo futuro)...dato che La equivale Lei (Usted) perchè hai messo gli...?



No, essendo una esortazione, va col congiuntivo non con l'indicativo futuro.
"....vi ricompensino, al contrario ve lo rimproverino"
Piuttosto non sono molto d'accordo col "fosse". Non dico che non si senta però secondo me è molto più corretto nel rispetto della traduzione

Se così sarà, vi ricompensino al contrario, ve lo rimproverino


----------



## Outsider

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> En español ya tenemos 2 formas para el Imperfecto Subjuntivo (fuera/fuese) por lo cual se me hace innecesario tener una tercer forma que practicamente expresa lo mismo (fuere).


_Fuere_ no expresa lo mismo que _fuera_ y _fuese_. Era esto lo que yo decía.


----------



## Breogan

Outsider said:


> El futuro de subjuntivo corresponde al presente (de subjuntivo o indicativo, según los casos) en las lenguas que no lo tienen.



Ejemplo:

_Cuando *seas* bueno no te castigarán._
_Cuando *fueres* bueno no te castigarán.

_Hoy en día se usa el primer tiempo, porque el _futuro de subjuntivo_ es algo  arcaico; en el lenguaje coloquial ya no se usa, quizá pueda leerse, actualmente, en sentencias judiciales, y siempre en escritos, cuanto más antiguos mejor.


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Breogan said:


> Hoy en día se usa el primer tiempo, porque el _futuro de subjuntivo_ es algo arcaico; en el lenguaje coloquial ya no se usa, quizá pueda leerse, actualmente, en sentencias judiciales, y siempre en escritos, cuanto más antiguos mejor.


Entonces en España ya tampoco enseñan este tiempo? Digo, en México jamás lo oí, al igual que la 2a persona plural "vosotros" y su conjugación tampoco se oye mucho en las escuelas.
En textos biblicos modernos no he visto el _futuro del subjuntivo_ en español, sin embargo de vez en cuando sí aparece en la versión portuguesa este tiempo.


----------

